# Brew group lubricant



## Espresso (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if food grade lubricant is the same as the tiny tube of lube that comes with your machine?

My tiny tube has run out and it seems far more economical to buy a large tube of food lube. Any answers would be gratefully received.Thank you.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

That is what is sold on US websites for lubing the grouphead assembly, I assume you have an E61 machine or clone thereof


----------

